# Do refrigerators have capacitors?



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

I may or may not be removing some electrical parts from an old refrigerator. Do those things hold any kind of charge that I should watch out for? And if so, what's the best way to discharge it first?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

short a screwdriver across the terminals


----------

